# Ridley Damocles- rear wheel removal and install



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have to deflate my rear wheel to get it off and on the frame, is this typical? or am I doing it wrong? with it inflated i can't get the RD back and out of the way enough to get the cassettee past it. 

was this cadel evans' problem


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Never had an issue with my old Damo...


----------



## 177ichael (Apr 24, 2009)

tjib13 said:


> was this cadel evans' problem


If you are referring to Cadel in the 2008 Tour de France, I believe he rode a Helium. Maybe if he were on a Damocles, he would've won the thing.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got mine and had a similar issue - you need to push the RD back and into the wheel -> which will move it out of the way - at least it does on mine w/ sram Force RD. I do have to let a bunch of air out of the tire (Maxxis Detonator) to clear the brake arms, however.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I always had to pull the rear mech out of the way to remove the wheel from my Damo.


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

That's common with many bikes. just pull the rear mech backwards against the spring and the rear wheel will drop out. To clear the brake arms just release the calipers. That should do the trick.


----------



## 177ichael (Apr 24, 2009)

With my Damocles, I shift the chain to the outermost cog of the cassette (away from the wheel). I also have to remove the skewer, in order for the rear wheel to drop out. I'm guessing there isn't enough clearance for the wheel to slide forward and drop out as in other frame designs due to the compact rear triangle design of the Damocles? I haven't tried this on other road bikes.

BTW - this is fresh in my mind because I just got a rear flat while out riding at lunch. PITA.

Update - Pulling rear mech back works well to drop rear wheel out.. No need to remove skewers. I'm such a newbie bike mechanic, hah.


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

not an issue with new winter tires. the conti 4000 must be tall tires.


----------

